

The Economist's take on OLPC v. Intel - matstc
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displaystory.cfm?subjectid=348909&story_id=10489616

======
matstc
"Although the Classmate costs $285, it includes a branded Intel chip and
Microsoft software, both of which the XO lacks."

ish.

------
bstadil
Amateurish article by someone with scant grasp of technology

~~~
davidw
On the other hand, the conclusion that things will probably work out better if
the XO leads a pack of for-profit companies into the space is pretty sensible.
Imagine Dell, Intel, Asus and others slugging it out to get cheap laptops into
the developing world.

